# QUESTION: No FM radio, USB, or streaming from phone?



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

This can’t be true, can it? It was reported today after the “Texas Delivery” video that there will be no streaming of music via Bluetooth, no AM/FM radio, and no USB (flash drive) streaming capability. Say it ain’t so, Joe ( or Elon).


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

TesLou said:


> This can't be true, can it? It was reported today after the "Texas Delivery" video that there will be no streaming of music via Bluetooth, no AM/FM radio, and no USB (flash drive) streaming capability. Say it ain't so, Joe ( or Elon).


Not sure who the reporter in question is, but they're most definitely wrong. See for yourself as PTFI plugs a USB stick into his Model 3 and starts browsing his music library.

Non-streaming FM radio is currently unavailable, but you can stream FM stations from around the world via TuneIn (assuming you're not in an LTE deadzone). Since FM is mentioned in the car's spec sheet, I fully expect that it will become available via software update -- same for Bluetooth music.

Non-streaming AM radio was discontinued on the Model X, so it makes sense that it will not be available on the Model 3 as well. (EV drivetrains often cause interference with AM signals, so many EV-only car platforms do not even bother AM radio.) I imagine you'll be able to stream some AM stations via TuneIn, though.

I can see now why Tesla is trying so hard to keep the Model 3's unfinished UI and software under wraps. From what you've described, it sounds like there are already poorly-researched news pieces and blog posts circulating that do not accurate reflect the Model 3's current capabilities, not to mention what its capabilities will be a mere month from now.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Not sure who the reporter in question is, but they're most definitely wrong. See for yourself as PTFI plugs a USB stick into his Model 3 and starts browsing his music library.
> 
> Non-streaming FM radio is currently unavailable, but you can stream FM stations from around the world via TuneIn (assuming you're not in an LTE deadzone). Since FM is mentioned in the car's spec sheet, I fully expect that it will become available via software update -- same for Bluetooth music. The touchscreen UI that we currently see is far from finished.
> 
> Non-streaming AM radio was discontinued on the Model X, so it makes sense that it will not be available on the Model 3 as well. (EV drivetrains often cause interference with AM signals, so many EV-only car platforms do not even bother AM radio.) I imagine you'll be able to stream some AM stations, though.


Great news. I couldn't care less about AM but I would have a tough time adjusting to not being able to stream from my music library on my phone.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

TesLou said:


> Great news. I couldn't care less about AM but I would have a tough time adjusting to not being able to stream from my music library on my phone.


Agreed! Imagine having a car with four USB ports and no media-device support... I can think of no better definition for the word "oversight"!


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

No am fm radio capability sounds like a deal killer ..

What the hell...every car has fm am radio ...

This has to be wrong..


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JBsC6 said:


> No am fm radio capability sounds like a deal killer ..
> 
> What the hell...every car has fm am radio ...
> 
> This has to be wrong..


the UI is not complete. everyone needs to sit back a moment and realize what the first few owners are seeing is a beta version of the software and many features are not yet fully functioning.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Good...I'm not a techie and don't know how to stream radio on my smart phone. I like am radio to hear traffic reports and I like the news on AM radio when driving sometimes....sometimes I like fm radio for music as well...

If the salesman wants to show me how to stream radio stations off my phone into the car I'd be willing to try...

But I really do expect an am fm radio in a car...

There are a lot of us who are not as phone Savy as the young people today...

Sad but true..


Thanks Melinda


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I was thrilled to see the detailed videos leak on Friday, but I also immediately know that the fake news media were going to immediately spin it and capitalize on beta issues. This is why Tesla has kept everything under wraps, why magazines and reviewers (and NA car of the year) have not been provided test vehicles. We already knew there would be no AM radio, but it does say FM right on the sticker. These will probably fixed in a month before it gets into public customers' hands, and of course more and more features will get added over the life of the car.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

JBsC6 said:


> Good...I'm not a techie and don't know how to stream radio on my smart phone. I like am radio to hear traffic reports and I like the news on AM radio when driving sometimes....sometimes I like fm radio for music as well...
> 
> If the salesman wants to show me how to stream radio stations off my phone into the car I'd be willing to try...
> 
> ...


You don't have to stream off the phone. The car handles the streaming and uses its own data connection. You don't have to know anything but to tap the icon of the station you want to listen to


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

You guys knew there would be no AM radio?

Maybe I'm the only a,erican left but in this part of the country we depend on AM radio for the news stations and traffic reports ...

I hope the phones can be made to play AM radio with an app connected to the cars speakers or something

Wow do I feel old...lol...hitting an icon on the screen works for me...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the streaming (in car) radio has every AM station you would ever dream of wanting to listen to. If you wanted to hear my local traffic in Portland you could.

I think I would like to listen to traffic reports for maybe Maui


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks again Melinda...


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

There actually is an issue here with the demise of AM radio. Many highway systems use short range AM radio to notify drivers of traffic conditions. I don't know if there is any way to access this except with an actual AM receiver. I would think this is an obsolescent technology that probably is superseded with (probably better) traffic reporting on the Model 3 screen (not to mention apps like Waze).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

in all the years I've driven, I've never once 'tuned' to the am broadcast for current road conditions.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> If you wanted to hear my local traffic in Portland you could. I think I would like to listen to traffic reports for maybe Maui


We do this kind of thing all the time on our Sonos, which also uses TuneIn (I think). Which brings me to...

PRO TIP for an awesomely nerdy New Years Eve party: every hour, stream a different TuneIn station from whatever time zone is currently between 11pm and midnight. Count down the minutes and seconds to midnight, raise a glass, toast, rinse and repeat! (Caveat: some European stations seem to favor uninterrupted techno in lieu of a countdown, well-wishes from a pumped-up DJ, or any kind of acknowledgement whatsoever that the year has changed over.)

BONUS PRO TIP: when you find yourself struggling to find stations over the Atlantic ocean, turn your attention south.... waaaay south.... all those research scientists in Antarctica are celebrating too!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Also +1 to the mods for changing the title of this thread for the sake of clarity.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I hope you at least find something from Scotland for GMT for an authentic Auld Lang Syne


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Don’t worry here the Earth is still flat... err... round. 

Don’t judge anything you see on the car that is “controlled by software” until customer deliveries begin in a few weeeks.


----------



## Shauncore (Aug 31, 2017)

Lack of AM radio, while sounding like an archaic feature, would be a near deal breaker for me. My local baseball team broadcasts exclusively on an AM station and I listen to games whenever I'm driving.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Shauncore said:


> Lack of AM radio, while sounding like an archaic feature, would be a near deal breaker for me. My local baseball team broadcasts exclusively on an AM station and I listen to games whenever I'm driving.


What's the station?


----------



## codex57 (Aug 31, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I think I would like to listen to traffic reports for maybe Maui


I think you mean Kauai. Maui gets the traffic jams of relatively smaller areas like most of the US. Nothing like the big cities or even Oahu, but it's there. Kauai, even though it's mostly one lane roads, is that deserted tropical paradise you dream of.


----------



## Shauncore (Aug 31, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> What's the station?


610 Sports.

It *is available* via TuneIn, but TuneIn blacks out live sporting events.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Shauncore said:


> 610 Sports. It *is available* via TuneIn, but TuneIn blacks out live sporting events.


Ah, got it... You saw where I was going.  Does the blackout apply to the live stream from their website? If not, streaming via your phone over BT audio might be an option. Otherwise, you could keep a cheap portable AM radio in the car, though the reception may be subpar while the drivetrain is engaged.


----------



## Shauncore (Aug 31, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Ah, got it... You saw where I was going.  Does the blackout apply to the live stream from their website? If not, streaming via your phone over BT audio might be an option. Otherwise, you could keep a cheap portable AM radio in the car, though the reception may be subpar while the drivetrain is engaged.


FWIW, I have a subscription to MLB At Bat, so I can stream any game, but the point is I don't want to have to be at the reliance of cell signal to pick up the game.

This is getting into the weeds, but my local team (the Royals) has one of the largest radio coverage of any team (it stretches from western Nebraska, through Missouri - of course - to central Iowa, down to northern Arkansas, and then western Kansas/eastern Colorado). I can listen to a Royals game almost anywhere in the central US. Now some affiliates are on FM, but the KC affiliate (the flag station) is AM only.

To my overall point, you can imagine cell service in rural Kansas, eastern/northern/southern/western Missouri, etc... isn't exactly strong, so the data roaming charges to stream a game could rack up the bill.

True, I could buy a cheap AM/FM radio, but I don't know...seems pretty silly to have to buy a separate piece of equipment to have a feature that's existed in almost every car produced in the last 30 something years. And as you mentioned, reception may be weak.

Going to be a bit of a shock to me, as my current car has AM/FM/XM.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Shauncore said:


> To my overall point, you can imagine cell service in rural Kansas, eastern/northern/southern/western Missouri, etc... isn't exactly strong, so the data roaming charges to stream a game could rack up the bill.


I'm not sure what provider/plan you have, but you shouldn't be roaming in areas with poor service.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Shauncore said:


> This is getting into the weeds, but my local team (the Royals) has one of the largest radio coverage of any team (it stretches from western Nebraska, through Missouri - of course - to central Iowa, down to northern Arkansas, and then western Kansas/eastern Colorado). I can listen to a Royals game almost anywhere in the central US. Now some affiliates are on FM, but the KC affiliate (the flag station) is AM only.


Wow, that's impressive -- I would've expected a lot of those areas to be Cardinals territory. Also surprised that the flagship station is stuck on the AM dial, but that was also true here in the land of rabid Red Sox fans until only a year or two ago.



Shauncore said:


> To my overall point, you can imagine cell service in rural Kansas, eastern/northern/southern/western Missouri, etc... isn't exactly strong, so the data roaming charges to stream a game could rack up the bill.


I get it. And even if you're not roaming, depending on how often you're in the car listening to a game, the data usage will add up.



Shauncore said:


> True, I could buy a cheap AM/FM radio, but I don't know...seems pretty silly to have to buy a separate piece of equipment to have a feature that's existed in almost every car produced in the last 30 something years. And as you mentioned, reception may be weak. Going to be a bit of a shock to me, as my current car has AM/FM/XM.


At the end of the day, you're not going to be the only one with this issue, so I think one of two things will happen:

1. Tesla will hear the growing chorus of feedback, acknowledge that it's something they didn't think of, and come up with a way to address the problem (likely via an OTA software update and/or a change to their data policy).

2. Someone in the Tesla community with the same issue will have a "Eureka!" moment and come up with an ingenious, out-of-the-box solution, which will quickly spread across the Tesla forums and become the go-to suggestion for anyone with the same question.

Prior to either of those becoming a reality, I'd give the portable a shot -- the reception may be decent if it's next to you up front and the drivetrain is in back.

FWIW, I currently drive e-Golf that, being a VW Golf in every other way, is equipped with an AM radio. The drivetrain is up front, and the antenna is mounted at the back of the roof, and AM reception is decent (if not perfect) driving around town. I haven't tried it in any rural areas, though... one of the consequences of having an 84-mile battery pack.


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

I rarely listen to over-the-air radio, but when I do it is usually a local AM radio station. Fortunately the station is streamed via Tunein, so the lack of AM will be a minor inconvenience. I still find it odd that AM has been completely dropped by Tesla as I don't see the advantage in doing so. Other EV's, including my Volt, have AM radios and interference isn't an issue. I wonder why Tesla has chosen to be an industry leader in dropping AM radio.


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

AM is also the only way to tune into US National Park radio information services . . . at least I've not yet seen an FM broadcast at a National Park.

And then there's the whole lightning thing. How will I now be able to hear every bolt of lightning in a 50 mile radius?


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

@Bokonon Skipping back to your first reply to my original post, you mentioned Tesla has discontinued AM on the Model X. I think the likelihood of them reviving it for the Model 3 may be a stretch, don't you? And you also mentioned the electric motor interference. Without the proper filtering, I would bet this would be a HUGE problem for a cheapie portable radio.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

TesLou said:


> @Bokonon Skipping back to your first reply to my original post, you mentioned Tesla has discontinued AM on the Model X. I think the likelihood of them reviving it for the Model 3 may be a stretch, don't you?


I completely agree that it's highly unlikely that Tesla will bring AM hardware back to the Model 3. If they choose to address this issue, it's much more likely that they'll try to "fix" it with software and policy: for example, they could carve out a data-usage exemption for any AM radio stations streamed via TuneIn (which, admittedly, doesn't completely solve Shauncore's problem, due to blackouts and sparse LTE reception in rural areas).



> And you also mentioned the electric motor interference. Without the proper filtering, I would bet this would be a HUGE problem for a cheapie portable radio.


Interference from the motor and inverter could be a problem, yes... but we won't know for sure (and to what degree) until someone tries it. That's why I cited my experience with AM radio in my e-Golf as an example of a case where it seems to work decently. I'll suggest it as a test for RiggerJon and PTFI in the Owner FAQ thread and see if they're willing and able to find out.

EDIT: Asked here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...r-new-owners-to-share.4806/page-29#post-47731


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Was kinda following this from a distance, folks... Maybe it’s because I live in Europe, yet I don’t remember listening to AM radio since the 80’s, in the previous century... 

Of course, even classical 33 rpm vinyls are also coming back in full force!


----------



## plankeye (Oct 17, 2016)

The last time I listened to AM was to get the music that goes along with the choreographed Christmas lights display shows around my area.  Might have to go silent, bring along a portable radio or tell another patron to roll their window down and crank it up!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Bokonon said:


> Not sure who the reporter in question is, but they're most definitely wrong. See for yourself as PTFI plugs a USB stick into his Model 3 and starts browsing his music library.
> 
> Non-streaming FM radio is currently unavailable, but you can stream FM stations from around the world via TuneIn (assuming you're not in an LTE deadzone). Since FM is mentioned in the car's spec sheet, I fully expect that it will become available via software update -- same for Bluetooth music.
> 
> ...


Could not have said it better. I know for a fact that Tesla is not keen on the UI being shown at this time as it's not finished and a few features haven't been implemented yet. This is why they're going to employees first and not the be general public.

I know everyone is clamouring for information about it the since it's in early production and there's haste to get videos out as quickly as possible to be the "first. Problem is those videos do more damage than good. Anyone who visits the Tesla subreddit can see first hand the viscous hounds just waiting to jump on something that's not 100% positive.

When we get around to doing a proper look at the car there will be lots of disclaimers to not judge the car based on unfinished system software. There's so much new stuff in the 3 Tesla is burning the midnight oil to get drivers etc written for the new hardware.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> ...the viscous hounds...


Awesome auto-correct, @TrevP!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Electrek has a report saying Tesla is switching to Intel CPUs to power the MCU in their cars. If that's the case it's probably already happened in the Model 3 which would explain why the system is so much faster than what's in the S and X and that some features aren't finished yet.

https://electrek.co/2017/09/26/tesla-intel-power-infotainment-system/amp/


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

TesLou said:


> This can't be true, can it? It was reported today after the "Texas Delivery" video that there will be no streaming of music via Bluetooth, no AM/FM radio, and no USB (flash drive) streaming capability. Say it ain't so, Joe ( or Elon).


zero concern
this is a software deal, not hardware.
as usual with most Model 3 hand wringing, nothing to see here, move along, move along


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Was kinda following this from a distance, folks... Maybe it's because I live in Europe, yet I don't remember listening to AM radio since the 80's, in the previous century...
> 
> Of course, even classical 33 rpm vinyls are also coming back in full force!


it's not just a europe thing, I've not listened to anything on AM since.... I don't know when. At least prior to 2000 - since the cars I've had since then did not pick up anything but static on any AM station.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I just thought of something:
I don't think Tesla wants this early unfinished software delivered to any outside customers. I'm sure they're upset it is even out there this week. What if they have been churning out 3s and storing them, holding delivery until the software is more complete? It certainly would be in their best interest. As long as it is ready be the end of October and applied just before delivery, no one would be the wiser. Maybe that's why we haven't seen any higher VINs lately.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

and Im sure once they depart further from their fremont/palo alto employees, it's harder to keep things quiet, even when still within employees.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

JWardell said:


> What if they have been churning out 3s and storing them, holding delivery until the software is more complete?


The employees are the beta testers though. Unless they are on the verge of a major update, the employees need to be bug hunting every day.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

JWardell said:


> What if they have been churning out 3s and storing them, holding delivery until the software is more complete? .


A *very *nice conspiracy theory!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Shauncore said:


> Lack of AM radio, while sounding like an archaic feature, would be a near deal breaker for me. My local baseball team broadcasts exclusively on an AM station and I listen to games whenever I'm driving.


TuneIn streams many AM stations. I listen to KMOX on my Amazon Echo devices all the time, without all the static. You could do the same from the "3".


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I also can barely place when I last listened to AM radio. In fact usually it’s tied to hurricanes knocking out power and we’re all huddled around a flashlight radio tuning into an AM radio with the weather updates.

That said, I don’t think it’s appropriate to suggest that someone couldn’t possibly make a car buying decision based solely on AM radio.

If someone spends a lot of time in their car and depends on AM radio as their entertainment that would be a major consideration in buying the vehicle.

I do think that’s ultimately the minority and partly why this is quietly phased out (much like Apple remove the CD/DVD drive much to people’s dismay until shortly thereafter it’s an afterthought for the vast majority).

This will be the same thing and hopefully for those that absolutely need it there is a viable solution.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I also can barely place when I last time I listened to AM radio. In fact usually it's tied to hurricanes knocking out power and we're all huddled around a flashlight radio tuning into an AM radio with the weather updates.
> 
> That said, I don't think it's appropriate to suggest that someone couldn't possibly make a car buying decision based solely on AM radio.
> 
> ...


Just to expand on this thought, I would argue that it is never anyone's position to question what anyone else holds important in their car buying experience. For some it's big battery, for some it's cost, for some it's FSD, for some it's performance. If someone holds AM radio (or anything else for that matter) as their "must have" item then that is completely and unquestionably their right to hold it so.

Everyone has their checklist. I certainly have mine (still waiting to see lighter color wheel covers)!

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> (...)
> 
> Everyone has their checklist. I certainly have mine (still waiting to see lighter color wheel covers)!
> 
> Dan


You are a good man, Dan...

And you know what I really really want, right?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> You are a good man, Dan...
> 
> And you know what I really really want, right?


Lighter wheel covers...with a HUD? 

Dan


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> You are a good man, Dan...
> 
> And you know what I really really want, right?


Earlier delivery and reasonable exchange rates...?


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

TesLou said:


> Great news. I couldn't care less about AM but I would have a tough time adjusting to not being able to stream from my music library on my phone.


I use AM all the time when arriving/leaving sporting events. Guess I need to research internet alternatives.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> And you know what I really really want, right?


A pony to go along with your Tesla?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Lighter wheel covers...with a HUD?
> 
> Dan


One out of two ain't bad... 

Wheel covers? Even if golden I would not think of them on a €50+k car...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> A pony to go along with your Tesla?


LOL. Now that would make my 18yr old daughter so happy...


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> LOL. Now that would make my 18yr old daughter so happy...


With the money you'll save not buying that Model X, you can make it a reality...


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Wheel covers? Even if golden I would not think of them on a €50+k car...


They aren't wheel covers, they are composite aerodynamic aides.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Rich M said:


> They aren't wheel covers, they are composite aerodynamic aides.


@Rick59 , the UWCs have officially been rechristened as UCAAs!!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> @Rick59 , the UWCs have officially been rechristened as UCAAs!!


Call them whatever you want...JUST LET ME SEE THEM IN A LIGHTER COLOR!!!!

Dan


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> @Rick59 , the UWCs have officially been rechristened as UCAAs!!


Maybe the term, 'UMF' better describes them in whatever format they come in. Think very naughty to decipher the letters.


----------



## JohnnieB (Sep 20, 2017)

Shauncore said:


> Lack of AM radio, while sounding like an archaic feature, would be a near deal breaker for me. My local baseball team broadcasts exclusively on an AM station and I listen to games whenever I'm driving.


Same here: 700 WLW baby! Cincinnati Reds.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Johnnie Buttelwerth said:


> Same here: 700 WLW baby! Cincinnati Reds.


I just tried WLW on TuneIn and got "Sorry this station is no longer available, but we're redirecting you to a similar station we think you'll love!"
Umm, that's not how it works, TuneIn.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Software update on Model 3 from yesterday enables easy entry and FM radio however the radio function still needs work


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Software update on Model 3 from yesterday enables easy entry and FM radio however the radio function still needs work
> 
> View attachment 4204


Easy entry as in steering wheel tucks up?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Easy entry as in steering wheel tucks up?


and seat moved. both the seat and wheel you can set the 'entry' position, so it is customized to your liking (not one-size-fits-all)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> and seat moved. both the seat and wheel you can set the 'entry' position, so it is customized to your liking (not one-size-fits-all)


Awesome! I knew "it" was coming just wanted to make sure. Model S is somewhat tough to get into so that should be a big help there.

I have it on my current car and really like that feature!


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Software update on Model 3 from yesterday enables easy entry and FM radio however the radio function still needs work
> 
> View attachment 4204


As an RF Engineer, 100 kHz is a bit low for FM modulation to work well.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Software update on Model 3 from yesterday enables easy entry and FM radio however the radio function still needs work
> 
> View attachment 4204


Oh hey now... easy entry too? Hmm I must have not noticed the seat moving this morning, must verify tomorrow!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Maevra said:


> Oh hey now... easy entry too? Hmm I must have not noticed the seat moving this morning, must verify tomorrow!


You likely need to turn it on and set your 'easy entry' seat and wheel locations.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Software update on Model 3 from yesterday enables easy entry and FM radio however the radio function still needs work
> 
> View attachment 4204


I see from the screenshot that there's a greyed-out HD Radio icon as well. Hopefully that's a promising sign...


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> You likely need to turn it on and set your 'easy entry' seat and wheel locations.


Thanks @MelindaV! I just tried this morning and yes it's on there.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Can anyone post a video of the FM radio function? tuning and selecting HD stations, etc?


----------



## Rich Keller (Dec 4, 2017)

12/4/17

It looks like Tesla may not implement SiriusXM on a Model 3. (no word from Tesla). I have two questions:


Has anyone be able to stream live audio via USB or Bluetooth on a Model 3 (or even a model S/X) using either an iOS or Android phone ?
Has anyone tried to connect a SiriusXM receiver or their phone app using one of these methods?
Rick Keller


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rich Keller said:


> 12/4/17
> 
> It looks like Tesla may not implement SiriusXM on a Model 3. (no word from Tesla). I have two questions:
> 
> ...


Rich you definitely stream audio from your smart phone.


----------



## Ravi Ravikumar (Dec 27, 2017)

TesLou said:


> This can't be true, can it? It was reported today after the "Texas Delivery" video that there will be no streaming of music via Bluetooth, no AM/FM radio, and no USB (flash drive) streaming capability. Say it ain't so, Joe ( or Elon).


Actually, one can get to AM and FM stations through Slacker. Model 3 comes with access to Slacker streaming service. All you have to do is open a Slacker account (even with the free account), and login to your account in your car and you can access many AM and FM radio channels. I am able to listen to both AM and FM, many not all the ones I usually listen to.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Any new owners try playing from a USB stick? Mine does absolutely nothing. Checked format (FAT32). Checked 128GB stick, no go. Checked 64GB stick, no go. Checked a lowly 4GB stick, and still nothing.

From the LEDs on the 64GB stick, it does not appear the car is even attempting to read the stick. I tried both front USB slots and am bummed. 2017.48.9 cad11bf firmware.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Any new owners try playing from a USB stick? Mine does absolutely nothing. Checked format (FAT32). Checked 128GB stick, no go. Checked 64GB stick, no go. Checked a lowly 4GB stick, and still nothing.
> 
> From the LEDs on the 64GB stick, it does not appear the car is even attempting to read the stick. I tried both front USB slots and am bummed. 2017.48.9 cad11bf firmware.


Skip to 40:19 or so for the USB interface section.






Dan


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Skip to 40:19 or so for the USB interface section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, I know what it is supposed to do. When inserting the media in the video, "USB" shows up on the display.
In our car, plugging in the USB stick does nothing. No "USB" indicator. The SUB stick has activity LEDs, which show no read activity.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Um, I know what it is supposed to do. When inserting the media in the video, "USB" shows up on the display.
> In our car, plugging in the USB stick does nothing. No "USB" indicator. The SUB stick has activity LEDs, which show no read activity.


Does that port charge your phone if you plug a cable in? I wonder if a fuse blew and the port is dead...?


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Does that port charge your phone if you plug a cable in? I wonder if a fuse blew and the port is dead...?


Yes it does.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Yes it does.


Well that's good at least though puzzling.

I wonder if the car doesn't like FAT32?


----------



## Keydiver (Jul 8, 2017)

Isn't there more than 1 USB port on the Model 3? Have you tried both? I know that on my Model S, only one port works with a flash drive. The other is for charging only.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Keydiver said:


> Isn't there more than 1 USB port on the Model 3? Have you tried both? I know that on my Model S, only one port works with a flash drive. The other is for charging only.


Good idea. I'd try it with the rear USB ports too, since they may be on a separate hub.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Good idea. I'd try it with the rear USB ports too, since they may be on a separate hub.


The rear are confirmed to be just for charging.


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

It should also be noted that the front ones seem to only be for charging also. The only audio from smartphones is over Bluetooth.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Any new owners try playing from a USB stick? Mine does absolutely nothing. Checked format (FAT32). Checked 128GB stick, no go. Checked 64GB stick, no go. Checked a lowly 4GB stick, and still nothing.
> 
> From the LEDs on the 64GB stick, it does not appear the car is even attempting to read the stick. I tried both front USB slots and am bummed. 2017.48.9 cad11bf firmware.


Probably most important is the format of the files that you copied over. Trevor copied his iTunes files. What did you do?

P.S The Owner's Manual confirms FAT32.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

FunkyJunk said:


> It should also be noted that the front ones seem to only be for charging also. The only audio from smartphones is over Bluetooth.


Yes as far as phones are concerned that's true (at least for now). It's just a thumb drive that will play music via the front USB.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Well, on our road trip. Left stick in the front port and 100 miles into our trip "USB" shows up on the audio screen. One instance of "loading error" on one song, otherwise working now. No shuffle play.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Um, I know what it is supposed to do. When inserting the media in the video, "USB" shows up on the display.
> In our car, plugging in the USB stick does nothing. No "USB" indicator. The SUB stick has activity LEDs, which show no read activity.


you 'had' asked if anyone else has tried to use the USB...


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> you 'had' asked if anyone else has tried to use the USB...


Yes I did. Still not sanguine about USB media player stability.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Yes I did. Still not sanguine about USB media player stability.


Hmm... what about the music? Where is it sourced from? Is it all DRM free? What about the file formats? Maybe there are some songs the car can't handle and it freaks out.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hmm... what about the music? Where is it sourced from? Is it all DRM free? What about the file formats? Maybe there are some songs the car can't handle and it freaks out.


All MP3. No DRM. Others with MS/MX report issues with loading errors in newer FW releases.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

See if it wrote an index to the drive. That might speed the next use up. Maybe.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm happy to report that I've been able to play all the contents from my MS's flash drive, including most content in FLAC format.

Sounds great! Also, I can report that having a flash drive in each of the front USB ports shows up as two devices, with appropriate song count for each respective drive. However, for some reason both show "0 bytes" at that top level, yet all content is in fact there and occupying far more than 0 bytes.


----------



## JohnMon (Nov 11, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Software update on Model 3 from yesterday enables easy entry and FM radio however the radio function still needs work
> 
> View attachment 4204


I've had my car for six days and still have no working FM or AM radio. It just keeps on searching and nothing happens. Rebooting didn't make a difference.

Anyone else have this and had it fixed?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JohnMon said:


> I've had my car for six days and still have no working FM or AM radio. It just keeps on searching and nothing happens. Rebooting didn't make a difference.
> 
> Anyone else have this and had it fixed?


There is no AM radio, so you can stop looking for its signal. If FM isn't working, let service know


----------



## JohnMon (Nov 11, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> There is no AM radio, so you can stop looking for its signal. If FM isn't working, let service know


So that's another item to add to my list for service. The list is growing.
No AM radio is a problem.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JohnMon said:


> So that's another item to add to my list for service. The list is growing.
> No AM radio is a problem.


AM has never been an included feature. But most stations are available thru TuneIn under streaming.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> AM has never been an included feature. But most stations are available thru TuneIn under streaming.


While we've had this discussion in late 2017, I agree that this omission is inexcusable. Just on a drive between Orange County and San Diego, for example, are at least four signs stating "Tune to xxxx AM for important information." Important information that is not available on TuneIn.

And don't get me started about omitting XM.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> There is no AM radio, so you can stop looking for its signal. If FM isn't working, let service know


Most AM Radio stations can be found on either TuneIn or another phone app you can stream via Bluetooth, like iHeartRadio, Radio.com, etc. And they'll sound amazing!


----------

